
So What Was Up with Alexa's Creepy Laughter Anyway? - andreyk
http://www.skynettoday.com/content/news/alexa-laughter/
======
throwaway2016a
While "Alexa laugh" (which I can confirm has happened to me) was fixed month
ago, "Alexa, fart" is still an issue.

It sounds like a sophomoric joke but it's not. I was having a normal
conversation with somewhere where neither of us said "Alexa" or "fart" and the
Alexa randomly let out a huge embarrassing fart noise. Having known about the
"laugh" issue it didn't take long to guess what Alexa thought it heard.

------
reaperducer
Did I not read the article clearly, or is there exactly zero information here
that wasn't thoroughly covered back when this happened months ago?

------
sombremesa
Seems like a hoax more than anything. Also, what's up with that domain name?

~~~
gh02t
It definitely happened, Amazon said it was a bug that caused Alexa to be more
likely to interpret silence or random noise as "laugh" after a false trigger
(or something along those lines).

I suspect it was either a legitimate bug or if I wanna be more adventurous, an
internal prank/easter egg that somehow went wrong and got pushed to customers.

~~~
beagle3
My guess is that the were working on a "laugh track" skill, that laughs with
you when it hears laughter -- and either it was pushed too early, or was just
too sensitive in its determination of what laughter is.

Many dry sitcoms become funny with a proper laugh track. Why not your life?

